# Intense Spike (Schlammreifen) Erfahrungen



## Stefan3500 (12. Juni 2008)

Hi 

kann jemand was zu dem Reifen sagen? evtl. auch im vergleich zum Wetscream und Michelin Mud3.


Haut rein  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## haha (13. Juni 2008)

der spike ist an sich für schlamm gut geeignet, allerdings auch wirklich nur für schlamm. da seine seitenstollen gerade sind, baut er auf trockenem untergrund in kurven nur wenig grip auf, allerdings hat er dadurch bei schlamm, wenns mehr oder weniger ohne schräglage runter geht, die nase vorn. hier greifen dann die geraden seitenstollen wie die mittelstollen. 
für reine schlammfahrten absolut erste wahl.
der wetscream ist allroundtauglicher, er baut dank schräger seitenstollen bei trockenem boden deutlich mehr grip in kurven auf, ist dadurch aber bei schlamm nicht so bissig wie der spike.
fazit: spike für den, der zeit hat zum ständigen reifenwechsel und maximalen grip im schlamm braucht.
wetscream für den allrounder, der nicht nur im matsch unterwegs ist.
den michelin bin ich noch nie gefahren, ich denke, er liegt aber eher im bereich des maxxis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (13. Juni 2008)

das würde passen. Ich wollte Ihn dieses Jahr nach Morzine mitnehmen (sicher ist sicher  ). Und wenn es dort regnet wirds richtig schlammig.


sonst noch meinungen


----------



## Bennsen123 (10. Dezember 2011)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> das würde passen. Ich wollte Ihn dieses Jahr nach Morzine mitnehmen (sicher ist sicher  ). Und wenn es dort regnet wirds richtig schlammig.
> 
> 
> sonst noch meinungen



oh ja ich war im sommer zwei wochen da, es hat 9 tage am stück gepisst, ich hatte keine schlammreifen, wollte mir die intense vor ort kaufen, alles ausverkauft. und ich sag dir das war ohne schlammreifen echt hart ( vorne muddy mary ging noch und hinten high roller....naja). nimm se auf jeden mit. vor allem in avoriaz brauchst du schlammreifen. mein muddy mary war so verklebt, dass er sich nicht mehr drehen lies, so viel schlamm hing da 
aber genug gelabert. falls du sie schon hast, wie fahren sie sich (also deine persöhnliche sicht)?


----------



## ride-FX (20. Dezember 2011)

kann empfehlen den spike gecuttet zu fahren, verleiht dem reifen bei matsch eine schönere kurven lage, und etwas niedrigeren abrollwiderstand., zu dem der reifen dann auch auf festem untergrund nicht so schnell "wegknickt" .


----------

